# Resistor wire 1965 tri power



## Hotsticker1 (Aug 20, 2017)

I have changed out my points distributor for a Pertronix electronic distributor and a flame thrower coil. I understand that I need to bypass resistor wire but when I check voltage at coil I am already getting 12.5 to 13 volts. Maybe wire has already been changed out before I got the car. And so what kind of voltage does the resistor wire supposed to have? The engine seems to run good.


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

Are you getting that voltage with the key in the 'start' position or the 'run' position?

Bear


----------



## Hotsticker1 (Aug 20, 2017)

12.3 in run position and 13.5 after car is started and is running.


----------



## PontiacJim (Dec 29, 2012)

Hotsticker1 said:


> 12.3 in run position and 13.5 after car is started and is running.


Going to say that your resistor wire has either been removed or bypassed. With the factory resistor wire in place, you would get the 12.3 from the battery to the coil in the "Start" position when you first crank the engine up. Once it fires and you snap the key back to the "Run" position, the resistor wire then comes into play so that the points in a points type distributor are not burned up by the higher 12Volts. Typically, you should read in the 7-9volts in the "Run" position if the resistor wire was intact.

So I would say you are good to go. :thumbsup:


----------



## Hotsticker1 (Aug 20, 2017)

Thanks Jim, I kinda thought so but it never hurts to ask just to make sure and satisfy my curiosity.


----------

